
The electric aircraft is taking off - allenleein
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/08/the-electric-aircraft-is-taking-off/
======
willio58
I would certainly feel better flying if I knew the plane wasn’t also carrying
potentially thousands of gallons of fuel with it.

